# Matte or Gloss on Decal Girl



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

I was looking at the Decal Girl skins for my K3. What is the difference between the matte and the gloss besides the price? Which one do you prefer? Also for those who have their Kindle in the case, are you able to see the back at all? Do you still put the back on when it is in a case?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Go for the Matte, trust me. It's worth the extra couple of bucks. It's nearly the same finish as the Kindle itself which means it blends right in with the device. There's no glare from booklights and no fingerprints. 

You can't really see the back unless you take it out of the case, but I still but the back on, just because I like the whole look of a customized Kindle.

They'll be offering a Buy 2 get one free coupon on facebook in the next few hours... (at least that's what I've been told by a pretty reliable source)


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

My vote is for matte which has the benefit of not showing fingerprints like a glossy surface does.  The thanksgiving weekend promo is available on Facebook:  "DecalGirl we're combining the holiday and our Black Friday sale! For every 2 skins you buy, get a skin of equal or lesser value FREE! Just use the discount code INDIGESTION when checking out. Fine print: offer expires at midnight EST on Sunday (11/2, can't be combined with any other offer and is not valid for previous orders


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Another vote for the matte finish - I had a couple of glossies first, then got a matte when they started offering them and I'll never have a glossy again.  Looks better, feels better, IMO.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Matte here too.  I even put matte on my iPhone and iPad.  It adds a little bit of additional grip, and it looks WAY better.  It looks like like a sticker and more like a custom, permanent part of the device.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I will only get matte finish after having had both. Here's a shot of a comparison - both kindles are sitting on a table, directly under a lamp (they changed this skin at some point to be less yellow/orange,mwhich is the matte one):


----------

